# Neue SSD für The Witcher 3 kaufen?



## Brotregal (10. Mai 2015)

*Neue SSD für The Witcher 3 kaufen?*

Hi 
hab mir jetzt auch endlich The Witcher 3 vorbestellt und gesehen das es ganze 40GB Speicher frisst.
  In meinem PC habe ich eine Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256GB auf der aber nur noch 39GB frei sind und eine HDD 2TB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST2000DM001 7200U/min auf der noch 1,5TB frei sind.

Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob The Witcher 3 viel nutzen aus einer SSD ziehen kann und sich ein kauf lohnen würde.
Im Kopf schwebt mir eine Samsung MZ-75E120B/EU EVO 850 mit 120GB.

Würde die SSD da einen Vorteil bringen? (Abgesehen von der Ladezeit zum starten des Spieles) 

Vielen dank schon mal


----------



## Nazzy (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neue SSD für The Witcher 3 kaufen?*

Wie wärs mit 40 gb frei machen ?


----------



## Brotregal (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neue SSD für The Witcher 3 kaufen?*

Geht nicht


----------



## Defenz0r (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neue SSD für The Witcher 3 kaufen?*

Türlich, gib mal das in die Eingabeaufforderung mit administrativen Rechten ein:

DISM.exe /online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup
DISM.exe /online /Cleanup-Image /SPSuperseded
DISM.exe /online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup /ResetBase

Bei mir waren es ~20GB bei ner 120gb ssd.
Lösch mal noch die Sicherungspunkte.

(Start+PAUSE)-> erweiterte systemeinstellungen-> computerschutz-> eigenschaften von C(SSD) alle sicherungspunkte löschen.

Und mach ne Datenträgerbereinigung


----------



## Brotregal (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neue SSD für The Witcher 3 kaufen?*

Ich möchte nicht´s löschen. Meine Frage war, ob The Witcher 3 Vorteile aus einer SSD ziehen kann. (Abgesehen von der Ladezeit die das Spiel zum starten benötigt). Und wenn dies der Fall ist, hole ich mir eine Neue SSD.


----------



## ich111 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neue SSD für The Witcher 3 kaufen?*

Normalerweiße außer Ladezeiten keine (wie halt fast jedes Programm), ist ja kein Battlefield, dass dem Team mit den meisten SSDs einen Vorteil gewährt.

Verschwendeten Platz auf SSDs findet man eigentlich immer (z.B. C:\Nvidia, %userprofile%\ AppData\Local\Temp, %systemroot%\Temp löschen (in der Regel C:\Windows\Temp löschen)


----------



## Brotregal (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neue SSD für The Witcher 3 kaufen?*

Danke schon mal für die Cleaner Tipps  Hat immerhin wieder 400MB mehr Speicher gebracht. Aber ich denke mal das ich mir eine SSD holen werde. Kosten ja jetzt zum Glück nicht mehr so viel. ^^


----------



## Xanrel (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neue SSD für The Witcher 3 kaufen?*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Türlich, gib mal das in die Eingabeaufforderung mit administrativen Rechten ein:
> 
> DISM.exe /online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup
> DISM.exe /online /Cleanup-Image /SPSuperseded
> ...



bei mir kommt bei den Befehlen Fehler 87

was ist start + pause?

Datenträgerbereinigung? 

Sorry für meine Unwissenheit


----------



## sft211 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neue SSD für The Witcher 3 kaufen?*



Brotregal schrieb:


> Hi
> hab mir jetzt auch endlich The Witcher 3 vorbestellt und gesehen das es ganze 40GB Speicher frisst.
> In meinem PC habe ich eine Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256GB auf der aber nur noch 39GB frei sind und eine HDD 2TB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST2000DM001 7200U/min auf der noch 1,5TB frei sind.
> 
> ...



Und einen Neuen PC für ein Neues Windows^^


----------



## Phir0n (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neue SSD für The Witcher 3 kaufen?*

Aus eigener Erfahrung finde ich Witcher auf ner SSD sinnvoll, man spart doch so einiges an Ladezeiten


----------



## 3-tium (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue SSD für The Witcher 3 kaufen?*

Das mit der verkürzten Ladezeit ist hochgerechnet schon sinnvoll. Es sei denn du hättest andere Spiele die davon besser profitieren.


----------

